# My Daily  Food Journal / Log



## Barbie1 (Dec 2, 2017)

1. _*Breakfast *_- One egg * 78 calories* , salt and pepper ,Nutri - Grain Bar Lemon crumb cake with poppy seeds *160 calories 

Lunch - *Smart ones Mexican cheesey rice and beans  *260 *calories 
_*Snacks* _- Some Snack Artist  Cheese Nacho chips  *140 *calories , String cheese stick  *80 calories

Dinner *- Filet Mignon steak 6 ounce , Garlic butter , Loaded baked potato casserole , creamed spinach with parmesean cheese , roll of a french baugette, Slice small slice of lemon cream cake 

_*Drinks*_ - Diet 7up 0 calories , Floridas natural lemonade *110 * calories  not even a cup just a shot / taste , Diet Sunkist , Diet Coke

With the holidays and everything I have been eating like everything fast food , junk food , I havent been watching what I'am eating lately so I probably gained the weight that I lost back so I'am back to starting dieting again or at least healthier better eating habits as best as I can during the holiday season.


2. _*Breakfast *_- Slice of lemon cream cake I know I shouldnt of ate it but I was hungry , Coca Cola with sugar not diet  *200* calorie soda

_*Lunch*_ - Black pepper salmon power bowl with green beans , some red peppers , quinaoa or however you spell it lol, diet 7up drink

Honey bbq fritos *160 c*alories

_*Dinner *_- Seasoned turkey , lobster mac and cheese , loaded baked potato casserole , creamed spinach , green bean casserole ,garlic butter ,lemon cream cake , diet 7 up drink


----------



## Millahardman (Feb 19, 2018)

Wow, amazing diet journal.Does this diet aid weight loss?


----------

